# Workman woes



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I apologize if this has been discussed before, but I wonder how everyone handles their Havs when strangers come to the door. We don't seem to be able to make progress getting Moxie to chill when workmen come. He is fine with visitors, but somehow delineates who we enjoy and who is not necessarily there for a visit, but to do a job. And it is only men that make him crazy.
I hate restraining him, but never want to see my dog bite a person and I feel I can't trust him. 
Anybody?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah you need an accomplice to play he roll of a worker . Someone who will look the part and slowly desensitize the dog while he pretends to work. Get my drift. Get a couple of accomplices if possible.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I pretty much pick Henry up. It's a courtesy to the other person, just in case.
Then at some point I might "let" Henry sniff the person and while the work is being done, i will put him on leash. Or I have him behind a doggie-gate/blocked off in the kitchen.
Then I'll take him out for an outside because he builds up excessive energy/barking.

A few years ago, Henry did bite (ever so slightly) the washing machine repair man. The guy was ok about it, and actually came back a few weeks ago for the washer/dryer and they got along much better, with my new system.


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

There's a book....the title escapes me at the moment but it's something about cautious canine. Anyway, it explains how dogs see these workers and delivery folks as intruders who do not follow proper greeting etiquette. They show up and are gone pretty fast, not always even bothering to come into the house and say hello. 
The author describes counter conditioning to work on this problem...basically the goal is the dog will go into their crate or bed or some 'happy place' when someone comes to the door instead of freaking out.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ewokpup said:


> There's a book....the title escapes me at the moment but it's something about cautious canine. Anyway, it explains how dogs see these workers and delivery folks as intruders who do not follow proper greeting etiquette. They show up and are gone pretty fast, not always even bothering to come into the house and say hello.
> The author describes counter conditioning to work on this problem...basically the goal is the dog will go into their crate or bed or some 'happy place' when someone comes to the door instead of freaking out.


The funny thig is that Kodi does this, even with people he knows well and is fond of, when we aren't home. If I'm home when our cleaning man arrives, Kodi is effusive with his greeting, telling him just how happy he is to see him. If we AREN'T home when the Dean arrives, he is always surprised when we come home, and Kodi THEN comes out of his crate to greet him. Dean hasn't even known Kodi is in the house. (He isn't always... Sometimes I've taken Kodi with me somewhere).

If I'm not home when Dean gets there, Kodi stays in his crate. And because the crate is a plastic one, and Kodi tends to sleep curled in the back, Dean would have to go looking for him to know that he was in there. I am quite sure Kodi isn't afraid of Dean, so I'm not sure why he doesn't come out to greet him without us home. It seems kind of strange to me.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

When a repair man comes to the door she barks , I pick her up and let him in. She will stop barking and sniff the person while I am still holding her and I tell her it's ok. I put her down, and then she basically ignores him after she sniffs his shoes. LOL She just goes and lays down somewhere and stays out of the way. Thank goodness.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

Miller used to bark at the pool man, And it was really bad, Snarling, Growling, you name it he did it. 20 minutes straight he would growl and bark for, and treats would only distract him for so long... long story short i grabbed the spray bottle and squirted him with that, hm i think maybe once or twice and he never barked again. He barks once or twice when he comes into the yard but after telling him to me quiet he stops, though I think your situation is different because the workmen are coming in to your house.


----------

